# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  مسجات بمناسبة وفاة الرسول(ص) ..

## حفيدة الرسول88

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم يا كريم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,,
ماجورين بوفاة سيد البشرية الرسول الاعظم (صلى الله عليه واله الطيبين الطاهرين)
وهذه مجموعة مسجات ان شاء الله تنال اعجابكم ؟؟؟؟!!
1
فحانت ساعة التشييع للحبِّ 
سأحفرُ قبرهُ جُرحاً على قلبي 
وأحضنهُ أشيَّعهُ الى لُـبـِّــي 
2
الرمل قد حوى
جسم من الضياء
والعالم انطوى
بالحزن والبكاء
3
الصباح قد رحل 
وقضى صوت الأمل
منذ إن أغمض عينيه رسول الأمم
4
تبكي المرسل الدنيا 
والدمعات تنصب 
والزهراء في نوح 
في كف الاسى تكب
للزهراء درب في 
رضاها يرتضي الرب
5
القلب فوق القبر خر
والرمل قد شم النحر
صاح الحسين بالقمر
وداعا يامحمد
6
كيف لا يحلو على ثغري هواه 
من ترى ملحمة النصر سواه
و هو من رب السماوات اجتباه
7
أيا زهراء جئناك ندوس الهم والجمره 
وفي أحشائنا نارٌ هي الآلام والحسره 
وندعوا الله بالضلع وحق الكسر والعصره 
8
ياللي تهيلون الـثّرى دفنوني ويّـــاه 
مقـدر أشـوف الـبـيت خالي مـن محيّاه 
قـشـره تراهـي تصـير عيشتنا بلـيّاه
بـعـد النّبي ماريد هالدّنيا الدنيّـه 
9
نورت بروحك يا طه
جنات الروح ومأواها 
فالجنة روحك احلها 
فهي بها صارت تتباهى
10
وظـنــوا مـــت يا طــه 
و ما مات النور
و لــكــن كـنـت بالأحيا 
ضميراً محفـور
11
من كل ذرة تــتحــسس الرحيــــل 
مالك ياللي رمـــــــت الجفى بديل 
بعدك هالعمر چنــــــه مستحــــيل 
ونزع الروح ايضل مشهده طويل
12
كل مرسول .. 
دمعه سيول
ناح عليك .. 
بحزانه
13
فــداك كــلي فداك أهـلي 
فــداك يـا سيدي الوجودْ
أيــا مـحـمـد إذا تــــردد 
صداك لا تنتهي الحـدودْ
14
ناديـنـاك يا سامع الكـلام 
سلمنا و قد عدت بالسلام 
لا نــنسـاك يا سـيد الأنام 
يا من لا يغـيـره الحــمام 
15
وبالمرصاد جاء الحق لـلدنيا 
يفجر ثورة الانسان اسلاما 
فيبعث في القلوب الحـب تيارا 
يكون لهيكل الكــفار هداما 
16
اسلامـي قــرآن 
تعطي نوره الـسور 
يحــمله هــادينا 
دستورا وينتـصر 
17
رحيلك جرح الاحشاء هل تدري 
وجرحي يا حبيبي غير ملتــــأم 
بلا شك لقد اوصيــــــت بالقربى 
فهذا الضلع يروي قصتي بدمي 
18
كتبت أسم المصطفى
فوق السماء والفضا
فوق نجوم وامضه
في القلب فاح عطر وشذى
19
هجموا أبدار الرسالة 
ما رعوا الامانة 
كلهم أحقاد وضلالة 
ما رعوا الديانة 
20
طه شافع للبشر 
ورب المعالي يشهد 
وهذا منهاجه أنتشر 
درب النبي ممجد 
21
هذا مرســـول الهدى للأمة اجمــــع 
ثورته طــــول المدى خـفاقه ترفـــع 
حطم أصــــنام العدى طه المشــــفع 


**مأجورين...
نسالكم الدعاء*

----------


## أميرة الإحساس

يعطيك العافية

----------


## MOONY

ربي يعطيكِ ألف عافيه
ومأجورين جميع 
تحياتي

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

مأجورة خيتوة
والله يعطيك العافيه ع المسجات

تقبلي حضوري

----------


## ورده محمديه

*على المسجات* 


*طرح لا عدم* 

*ارق التحايا و أعذبها :: وردة محمدية*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مآجوورين ،،*

*وتسلمي خيتو ع الطرح ،،*

*ربي يعطيك الف عافيه يآرب ،،*

*وفي ميزآن حسنآتكِ ،،*

*مآانحرم جديدك ،*

*مودتي ،*

*ملآمحـ كيوتـ*

----------


## حكايا الشموع

تسلمي خيتو ع المسجات

في ميزان اعمالك ان شاء الله 

ومأجورين جميعــــــــاً

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
ماجورة خيتوو بوقاة النبي الاعظم صلى الله عليه واله وسلم
وشكرااا ع المسجاااات
ربي يعطيكِ العافيه
دمتي بخير

----------


## النظره البريئه

مأجورين خيووه
يسلمو
يعطيك العافيه
في ميزان الاعماال

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

هلا.. مساء النور..

رووووووعهـ 

تسلم يمناك 

ماننحرم جديدكم 

موفقين لكل خير

دمتوو بود 

تحياتي الجميله :)

عشووووق..

----------

